# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Как запустить видео с заданной секунды?

## mxnaumoff

Помогите сделать так  чтоб при запуске видеоролика из плей-листа воспроизведение начиналось с заданной секунды. Это функция есть у многих плееров MPC, KMPlayer, VLC (через параметры командной строки) но проблема в том что воспроизведение с заданной секунды начинается лишь у первого файла в плей-листе а все последующие начинаются с первой. Может быть кто знает видеоплеер с такой функцией?

----------

